# Trimmer Dies after a Few Seconds



## opel70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello,

I have a WeedEater L1000 trimmer that I can get started but dies after running for a few seconds. While it is running I can pull the trigger and rev it without problems. Whether I am revving the engine or let it idle, it will just die out after 10 - 15 seconds. The primer bulb shows gas. I have tried adjusting the needle valves with no change in the run time.

It's frustrating as I have all of my 4-cycle equipment running without problems, but my one 2-cycle tool just gives me nothing but fits.

Any ideas? What other info do you need?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Does it just quit like someone cut off the switch??The reason I ask is "If" it's runing long enough to get hot and then dies like this,it's your ignition coil.

But if it dieing like it's runing out of fuel then the vent in the fuel cap is cloged,or the exhoust ports/muffler is gloged or it's got the wrong fuel-oil mix in it.


----------



## opel70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello,

It dieslike I am holding down the button to shut it off. It doesn't really sputter, but just shuts down.

Guess I will look into the ignition coil. Thanks for the lead.

Tim


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You need to get a gap type spark tester and hook it up between the plug and the ign. coil. Start the trimmer and watch the spark. When it dies look to see if there is still spark while it is still turning over after it dies. I would tend to think the problem is in the carb.... may just need a good cleaning. Generally 10 or 15 seconds isn't long enough to get an ign. module hot enough for them to fail.


----------

